#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Fataal ongeval technicus Gentse opera

## laserguy

Bij een arbeidsongeval in de Gentse opera is vanavond een 58-jarige  podiumtechnicus om het leven gekomen. Het ongeval gebeurde bij de  afbraak van een decor in het operagebouw in de Schouwburgstraat. Het  slachtoffer kreeg een zwaar decorstuk op het hoofd en overleed ter  plaatse aan zijn verwondingen.

Het gaat om de 58-jarige  podiumtechnicus Stefaan Monsieur uit Antwerpen. De exacte omstandigheden  van het ongeval worden nog onderzocht. Er vonden donderdag geen  voorstellingen plaats in de opera.

"Iedereen in de Vlaamse Opera  is diep geëmotioneerd door het ongeval. Onze gedachten en medeleven  gaan uit naar het slachtoffer en zijn familie", aldus de woordvoerder  van de Vlaamse Opera Wilfried Eetezonne.

Bron: HLN (Be)

----------


## frederic

Ik ken die mens persoonlijk. Dit is een drama.

Nog eens een oproep aan alle organisatoren + bedrijven die in de cultuursector actief zijn: Er is geen enkele klus zo dringend is dat je de veiligheid van werknemers moet minimaliseren.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan net bij de Vlaamse Opera. 
Mogelijk kende ik Stefaan ook, want heb aan heel veel toneelmensen daar cursussen gevenen. En groep joviale maar ook zeer gemotiveerde 'technikers en machinisten'.
Voor familie, collega's en gezelschap een ramp.

Nota bende bij de VO, een organisatie waarover ik een hele hoge pet op heb vanwege hun serieuze en gedegen omgang met veiligheid. 
Daar was al een preventiemedewerker aktief, toen in Nederland het woord nog bijna moest worden uitgevonden. 

Maar het lijkt wel of bij opera - en daar is de VO echt geen uitzondering - de uitzinnige decors zo langzamerhand belangrijker zijn dan de vocalisten. 
Met uitzinnig bedoel ik ook: af en toe bijna wáánzinnig.
De uitdaging voor die ontwerpers lijkt soms wel om het onmogelijke toch te willen laten maken.
Hoeveel toneelmensen je ook in de strijd gooit en hoe zwaar de machinerie ook wordt uitgevoerd, ontwerpers zoeken de grens op van het technisch (eigenlijk nèt níet) haalbare. 
En denken dan mogelijk dat zoiets hetzelfde is als 'artistiek haalbare'.
Het verschaft wel werk aan veel toneelmensen, maar die moeten dan wel vaak op de randjes balanceren.
Ik ken de omstandigheden verder niet, maar misschien is dit voor Stefaan wel noodlottig geworden. 
Dat kan het ontwerp of de planning daarbij nooit waard geweest zijn.

----------


## frederic

Rinus, ik ben daar volledig mee akkoord.

De technische vaardigheden van de VO techniekers zijn van uitzonderluik hoog niveau. Buiten alle klasse eigenlijk.
Ik weet dat de techniekers in de VO één "kliek" zijn. Zij zijn nog beter dan een familieband. Zij leven voor de Opera Van Vlaanderen. Daar kan, ik alleen maar met zeer veel respect mijn hoed voor af doen.
Mensen die je blindelings mag vertrouwen. Ik hoop dat ze kracht mogen vinden om hun werk verder te zetten.

----------


## mesadude

het was geen stuk decor.. het was een tegengewicht..

maar dat verandert weinig natuurlijk..

hier gaat overigens nog een staartje aan komen.. niet respecteren van verplichte rust-tijden tussen 2 jobs en van die toestanden..  meer kan'k er niet over kwijt..

mijn medeleven met collega's en familie.

----------

